

A Founder’s Life Has A Lot Of iPads In It - zachinglis
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/23/a-founders-life-has-a-lot-of-ipads-in-it-and-some-gratuitous-sex/

======
zachinglis
Really frustrating to see such sexism.

------
jgw
TechCrunch - what a classy outfit.

Good grief.

------
johnnyn
Let's get serious here...founders don't have that much sex. There is no time
-- even if you are in a relationship.

